# Cool Omega 40+ VS. Cool Calories 100



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

My question is, which one would you like better?
Cool Calories 100
Tribute Equine Nutrition - Cool Calories 100
or 
Cool Omega 40+
Tribute Equine Nutrition - Cool Omega 40+

I am currently feeding cool omega 40 to my mini stallion who is a hard keeper and one of my mares who had extremely greasy hair and had fungal problems with her skin in the winter due to an extremely thick and greasy coat. This was recommended by a nutritionalist from tribute and one of their vets. It had worked wonders on both horses, my stallion actually has built up some weight around his spine and you now have to dig for ribs! That had made me sooooooo unbelievably happy after fighting with weight gain on him for so long. I could get him to gain to the point where his ribs were barely seen but his hips stuck out pretty good. He has a history of ulcers and we have switched him to essential k and was put on the omega also to see if we could get a few extra pounds on him. It also has cleared up the greasy hair and skin problems with the mare. I guess my thing is, if cool omega 40 is 40% fat and cool calories 100 is 99% fat, wouldn't it put more weight on faster than the omega? 

I know a lot of people will probably just tell me if it is not broke, then don't fix it, but I am just wondering. I am really afraid to try to switch them and they both go downhill and also because this is what the nutritionalist from tribute recommended we feed the two of them after a farm visit. She has not been back since we started the omega, but I am suppose to schedule for her to come back and see the improvements on the horses sometime this spring.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

The 100 product is pure vegetable fat in a solid form. You could switch to corn oil and it would be cheaper ;-). 

Personally, I like the 40 product better since it has Omega 3 fatty acids in it. Most horses get enough Omega 6 from hay (which is what's in veggie fat/corn oil).


----------



## MINIATURE SHETLANDS (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Minihorse, I was looking at both the links you provided, my concern (I know always worrying about the necks) is that at 99% fat the chances of the horse getting cresty increases greatly. As well as developing fatty deposits under the skin. So knowing the horses, I don't know if I would change or not. Thanks for the links, I'll study them more when my eyes aren't so droopy. Be interesting what everyone has to say about this subject.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

corn oil has one very BIG downfall with minis, they get fat necks...showing my already fat necked stallion with a fatter neck would not be good, so maybe that is why I was recommended the omega 40 after the lady kept telling me the cool calories and then all of a sudden one day decided she would rather put him on the omega. 

I know I will more than likely continue to use what I am using, it was just one of those things like "what if I?" It is currently working from what I can tell and what everyone else has seen of Buck, it is working a lot better than everything else we tried as far as fat supplements go. Miniature Shetland can verify that this is the first fat supplement I used that I have to dig in to find some ribs, not just touch his sides. He also seems brighter and wants to actually eat as compared to when he was still on sweet feed and he could care less if he was fed or not. The essential k did wonders in itself, but the omega made a huge difference body condition wise with him.


----------

